# warning Chase Credit card holders



## frankusmcbpd (Nov 21, 2008)

A warning to all of you who hold a Chase credit card and some may need to check because Chase is buying out a lot of companies like Wamu credit cards ect.

My WAMU credit card who I have never, ever been late with after several years. Recently sold or merged with Chase. I mised a payment while in the hospital. After getting home I went on line as I always do, checked my accounts ect. I normally have my credit card accounts paid before I recieve my bill, because you can get more up to date information on line. In this case I was in the hospital and did not have that ability, I also have never received my bill via the mail. The bill prtion could very well be the new Mail man, who is just dropping the Mail on the floor < I live in a duplex <.


That Late payment transitioned my 9.99% interest rate into a 29.99 % interest rate. I got on the phone with Chase, and the 1st woman I spoke to was nice enough aned stated that at her level she was unable to assist me at her level but would transfer me to some who could, she also stated that after looking at my account and seing that I have infact never missed a payment that there would be no problem what so ever in putting my interest rate back to the lower %, especialy since the problem has been rectified even before a week had passed.

Well after well over an hour of explaining and then re explaining to the various levels oF Managment my final answwer was that the policy is new and that there will be absolutly no forgiveness factor what so ever and the outragous interest rate % will remain.

It just gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to know that no matter how good of a customer you are, you will be treated like shit when just one error is made. 

Chase recently sent out notices to those who credit cards are now merged with Chase the option to Opt out.

I urge all of you that have recieved this option to opt out and save yourself the same uncaring cumstomer service. Chase obviously does not care about it Customers and it is just another tool to rob those who actually pay their bills. With a 29.9 % interest rate, I would have been better off joining the club of non paying folks and end up only paying a fraction of what is owed when I called to settle.

If you are a regular Chase Card holder as well as those who have a card that was merged I urge you to at least contact Chase and complain about thsi new policy.

Thank you for your time and be safe.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

frankusmcbpd said:


> If you are a regular Chase Card holder as well as those who have a card that was merged I urge you to at least contact Chase and complain about thsi new policy.


The fact is they don't give a shit. My personal opinion is that they want customers to leave due to the lack of credit in the markets, ala American Express when they paid bonues recently to those who closed their cards, but this way is much more asshole-ish--and if the customer doesn't leave, they make out anyway.

This thing about the carzy rates led the Nightly New one day last week. They know the public is mad and pissed off, but they don't care.

I personally feel they should be subject to state's usary laws that cap interest on most other things at 20%.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

frankusmcbpd said:


> That Late payment transitioned my 9.99% interest rate into a 29.99 % interest rate.who actually pay their bills


Wow. I wonder how much Chase's vig would be if they got into the bookmaking business....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Credit Card companies are like muggers, they are just waiting until your guard is down to screw you over. The credit reporting agencies are the mob, they wait until you are late just once or they even monitor other credit issues (phone bill, water bill, etc.) any one who reports to the credit bureaus can cause your credit to get worse (sometimes better, but that seems rare).

Once I underpaid my credit card by $5.00 due to a clerical error on my part.

I immediately corrected the error the next day when I realized it via my online banking system.

The Credit Card was a Pay Pal Credit Card that I charged a small amount too. It is owned by GE Money Bank.

1. Started getting phone calls from them like I owed them a ton of money.

2. Got the phone call and they said they would drop the late charge because I always paid on time.

3. About a month later I received a letter in the mail saying they were limiting my credit limit on the card, Big whoop! Since I rarely use it and pay the balance off when I do.

4. Called them up and told them that due to them trying to light a cigarette with a Tomahawk Cruise Missile (e.g. me accidentally under paying my credit card bill, thus causing me to be 'late') that I no longer wanted their card and would never do any Business with GE Money Bank or GE EVER again!

By not doing business with them anymore is the only thing you can do. Payment protection while it seems like a scam (I am sure it probably has muggers hiding out in it also) can help during things like this. Although it probably requires 2 keys and authentication codes to activate payment protection if you actually wanted to use it. 

Liberals think they can negotiate with these credit card companies. You can to a small extent. You can also negotiate with terrorists too. :alcoholi:

Opps I just fired up the shredder and shredded my Chase Amazon Credit Card!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bank of America credit cards are the worst.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

MCADPD24 said:


> Bank of America credit cards are the worst.


Some of them have 35-39% interest


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

yup. I make sure that my Bank of America card is paid first, before anything else. Happened to me once. It will never happen again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

debt management program

I just figured that I would post this for anyone who is trying to deal with Credit Card companies. A co-worker turned me on to this company, and they are fantastic. It's not just for people who are struggling, but God knows some of us out there have had details/ot/etc slashed, and layoffs on top of it.

Anyhow, they negotiate everything with your credit card companies, cancel your cards, get your interest rates SLASHED, re-age your accounts, and stop all fees. I don't have an interest rate over 8% now, and had 9 years and $7000 of interest cut off my cards if I had just paid minimum payments. 3.5 years and I am debt free. It's not a scam, I pay a $7 admin fee per month. If you want to keep one of your credit cards, just don't put it in the program, they are fine with that. Great people to work with, but like anything else, do your own research. I started it 6 months ago, with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

I also use the online feature. The way I make it work is I have it set to automatically withdraw my minimum payment on the due date in case I forget to pay. The way I see it is, I may overdraft my bank account, but thats better than YEARS of 30% interest.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I owe exactly $0 on credit cards. 

I have a Visa debit card through my credit union, which prevents me from spending what I don't have, and I always keep a pre-paid $100 Visa gift card in my wallet, just in case my credit union's system is down.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

5-0 said:


> debt management program


There are a lot of fake ones out there, that's one of the real ones.

Use credit wisely, (for emergencies), shop for rates, take advantage of the low rate transfer offers because they are still around. Log in and check the balance every day because if they sneak that rate up, you'll know immediately before fees pile up.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

The credit cards are getting very sneaky about their rates. I received one of those letters that looke like junk mail from my credit cards. I actually read it this time and it was a notice telling me that they were upping my interest rate for no apparent reason. I never use the card, it just sits in my wallet. I called them and asked why I was chosen and the girl started this rehearsed speech about the economy and how the credit card company has to do this to stay in business. I told her that if my rate changes the account it closed. I sent them a letter saying this and they replied saying that they were not changing my rate. Sometimes you can threaten them and win.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

For anyone interested in debt management I started using Debt Management Credit Counseling (DMCC) through the state's employee assistance program about 3 years ago (so they're legit) and with the exception of one stubborn creditor all my rates got dropped to 6%. Just got in alot of trouble after living on my own since I was 18. You do stupid things when you're young. I'm having a "Total Money Makeover" right now...great book. The only thing that I can say about Debt Management is that it does bang up your credit a little bit, but less than you would by being behind on your bills. I am buying a house, and it was brought up that the underwriters would look a little harder at my financial health because debt management was on my credit report.

As far as Bank of America, boycott them all together. They are scam artists. You deposit money during business hours, make a few purchases, then they run the purchases first, charge you overdraft fees, and then cover the fees with the money that you deposited before this all happened.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The only people Bank of America benefits are illegal aliens! They have programs to loan mortgages, credit cards and checking accounts to clowns with no ss #.FUCK THEM and Pearl is spot on about they run your purches FIRST then your deposits .


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

5-0 said:


> debt management program
> 
> I just figured that I would post this for anyone who is trying to deal with Credit Card companies. A co-worker turned me on to this company, and they are fantastic. It's not just for people who are struggling, but God knows some of us out there have had details/ot/etc slashed, and layoffs on top of it.
> 
> Anyhow, they negotiate everything with your credit card companies, cancel your cards, get your interest rates SLASHED, re-age your accounts, and stop all fees. I don't have an interest rate over 8% now, and had 9 years and $7000 of interest cut off my cards if I had just paid minimum payments. 3.5 years and I am debt free. It's not a scam, I pay a $7 admin fee per month. If you want to keep one of your credit cards, just don't put it in the program, they are fine with that. Great people to work with, but like anything else, do your own research. I started it 6 months ago, with no problems whatsoever.


I may have to look into that. B of A and Chase really screwed me a few months ago. Due to my wife's injury and surgeries I have been the bread winner for the past few years and I got screwed on my interest rate increases. Not much overtime anymore where I work so a decrease in my interest rates would really help me, but I don't want my credit score to go under 700.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I've had one of those Total Rewards Bank of America Red Sox cards for the last 4-5 years with no problems as of yet. Low interest rate, typically spend 8-10k on it a year...they love me hahaha.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

What kind of impact does credit counseling have on credit? Are we talking years of FICO in the 500s?



PearlOnyx said:


> For anyone interested in debt management I started using Debt Management Credit Counseling (DMCC) through the state's employee assistance program about 3 years ago (so they're legit) and with the exception of one stubborn creditor all my rates got dropped to 6%. Just got in alot of trouble after living on my own since I was 18. You do stupid things when you're young. I'm having a "Total Money Makeover" right now...great book. The only thing that I can say about Debt Management is that it does bang up your credit a little bit, but less than you would by being behind on your bills. I am buying a house, and it was brought up that the underwriters would look a little harder at my financial health because debt management was on my credit report.
> 
> As far as Bank of America, boycott them all together. They are scam artists. You deposit money during business hours, make a few purchases, then they run the purchases first, charge you overdraft fees, and then cover the fees with the money that you deposited before this all happened.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

PBiddy35 said:


> What kind of impact does credit counseling have on credit? Are we talking years of FICO in the 500s?


I was told that it put a notation on your credit that you were in a debt management plan (I can only speak for ACCC), but did not affect your credit numerically.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

PBiddy35 said:


> What kind of impact does credit counseling have on credit? Are we talking years of FICO in the 500s?


It's much better than a bankruptcy and your score can look good again within a couple of years of completing the program.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> so what is a credit card company?


A credit card company is something we American Taxpayers own due to the fact that the federal gov't believed they were not responsible for their own bad business practices and finacial mismanagement.

Too bad we as "Owners" of these banks and credit companies can't simply return the notice to them marked "FU, I own you and I will decide when to raise my rates".


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I owe exactly $0 on credit cards.
> 
> I have a Visa debit card through my credit union,


+1. I live off my debit MasterCard. I just use cash as a backup.

I have the bulk of my money in my savings account. If I need to make any large purchases with it, just a quick stop at the ATM and transfer money into the checking. If it happens to get stolen, they can't go on a spending spree.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> HAHAHA whoops I meant what is a decent credit card company to deal with?


I figured that was the road you were heading down but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Just figured I would bump this thread because I am cleaning up my credit, and found this:

https://www.annualcreditreport.com/cra/index

The companies all got together and made 1 website for you to access your federally mandated free credit report. I just checked out my Experian and Equifax right online (It took less than 10 minutes). NO CHARGE unless you want to see your actual score. I couldn't see my Trans-Union online because it wanted account #'s to verify my identity. The other two sites I could verify with information from memory. It's a nice easy process that links you directly to the credit sites, no middleman.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I went into a Bank of America branch earlier in the yeat to close all my accounts, as I moved to a friendlier bank. I am still in awe that the branch manager refused to close my accounts.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Stick with the credit unions and hopefully they'll all stay in business. Less fees and they tend to have good customer service.


----------

